# Great info on options for new or experienced traders



## chreen (22 April 2006)

Want some insight into options - go to www.callwriter.com then go to Information tab then to newsletter archive, scroll down and there are a stack of articles about options. The writer is all for covered calls but his style of writing takes you further than books will.

If anyone else has a great site for options articles please post in this thread.
Thanks.


----------

